# The Eyes Have It



## jar546 (Mar 21, 2015)

My other passion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2135


View attachment 2135


/monthly_2015_03/JessieJess_02539-Edit.jpg.7f0c6ee9f2a95832b5e04ac03bca3318.jpg


----------



## ICE (Mar 21, 2015)

Dramatic change from your usual subject matter.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 22, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Dramatic change from your usual subject matter.


You mean this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


View attachment 1155


View attachment 1155


/monthly_2015_03/Yulia_01226-Edit-Edit.jpg.b9d2bd19ed108f3b0127e8cffd421808.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Mar 22, 2015)

Or do you mean this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1156


View attachment 1156


/monthly_2015_03/JR2_8992-Edit.jpg.a2a53d93a3cad71ad61b9db6dbe11a27.jpg


----------



## ICE (Mar 22, 2015)

Shirley you have talent....but the women....well they are special too.


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 23, 2015)

I love pinup and ink, excellent stuff, post some more.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 23, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> I love pinup and ink, excellent stuff, post some more.


For you jdfruit:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


View attachment 1157


View attachment 1157


/monthly_2015_03/JessieJess_02506-Edit.jpg.58891cd78a61154167ade96836c3341a.jpg


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 23, 2015)

fantastical!


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2015)

MMMMM.....reminds me of Suicide Girls.....


----------



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here you go again jdfruit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1158


View attachment 1158


/monthly_2015_03/JessieJess_01019-Edit.jpg.96d7b9a44e0a6f807ff21a80e2fd09d9.jpg


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 24, 2015)

Post #10 hit me, could only say "WOW" when I saw it. Great stuff Jeff!

Start going to the traditional hot rod car shows, you could sell a bunch of pinup prints to geriatric delinquents like me.


----------



## conarb (Mar 24, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Post #10 hit me, could only say "WOW" when I saw it. Great stuff Jeff!Start going to the traditional hot rod car shows, you could sell a bunch of pinup prints to geriatric delinquents like me.


JD:My Hot Rod:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


View attachment 1159


View attachment 1159


/monthly_2015_03/greenie.jpg.c853970c663d3c43d5e2d3a5fe7b60ad.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can add to this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1160


View attachment 1160


/monthly_2015_03/_JAR6923-Edit-Edit.jpg.d4221b3ce99ccde2187aed4342a6678d.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is a comic book style processing:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1161


View attachment 1161


/monthly_2015_03/JessieJess_02531-Edit-2.jpg.b274ce92022f0f9d7e168b326c759be8.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2015)

Landscapes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1162


View attachment 1162


/monthly_2015_03/JAR_0352_edit.jpg.8f43262919b2e7696ab02fe08c4c03d3.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2015)

Reminds me of a Florida sunset. The only thing I sometimes miss about living there


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 25, 2015)

conarb; I fully "get" 8 liters, 500hp, smoking tires, 1G cornering, & 185mph. Great license bracket and black is the best color for a Viper.

Jeff; post as much more you want to, I even enjoy the landscapes.


----------



## steveray (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah...but how does the Viper tow?  I see your carbon footprint and raise you a dead Pterodactyl....


----------



## JBI (Mar 25, 2015)

Personally not an ink fan, but my best ever pick-up-line-that-wasn't-a-pick-up line did involve eyes.

"I know this is going to sound like a cheap pick-up line, but I don't mean it that way... although if it works I wouldn't mind at all... I just have to tell you, you have the most incredible eyes I've ever seen."

(She did and yes, it worked. But that's a much longer story...)


----------



## conarb (Mar 25, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> conarb; I fully "get" 8 liters, 500hp, smoking tires, 1G cornering, & 185mph. Great license bracket and black is the best color for a Viper.


One reason I bought a Viper is the fact that it's America's only supercar, I also love the history of the car with Bob Lutz bringing in Carroll Shelby to help design a successor to the Cobra.  I also admire what Chrysler did creating a factory with a culture of loyalty and production, much like I used to attempt to create with my construction crews, union employees instead of subcontractors and what subcontractors I used were union themselves so I was sure everyone on the jobsite was working on the same page I was, giving the customer what he wanted number one, even if it meant fighting greenies and city hall, if anyone is interested *here is a 45 minute National Geographic video* documenting the culture of the Viper factory.  Other sports cars I've owned:


1956 Mercedes 300SL Gullwing 

1968 427 Chevrolet Corvette 

1978 Jaguar XJS 

1981 Delorean 

2000 Viper RT/10 

I haven't been driving the Viper much since I lowered it 2" for the track and it scrapes on driveways etc., now that I have retired to avoid paying taxes to support this warfare/welfare state I hope to track the Viper again and am seriously considering installing an air suspension system so I can raise it up for clearance when needed, this rankles Viper purists but I'm still considering it.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> Yeah...but how does the Viper tow? I see your carbon footprint and raise you a dead Pterodactyl....


I've got my 550 hp supercharged 2005 Hummer H2 for towing when necessary, and of course I've got to keep up my carbon footprint and give the finger to the environmentalists, greenies, and other lower socioeconomic class losers who have been fighting every project that I've developed or tried to develop my entire career, I've even stopped taking my statin pills and am going to try to get my pilots' medical certificate renewed so I can get back into aerobatics, I'm sure the over-regulations are going to force an appeal to Oklahoma City since I was once on statins.  My CPA has been trying to get me to retire to avoid taxes, what got me was close to half a million in income taxes, more taxes that the President of the Untied States while he comes into SFO in two 747s with another following into Moffatt to raise money for his political party, the 747 is a great airplane but the most fuel consuming airplane on the planet other than one huge Russian cargo plane and he travels the world in three of them, I also got a notice from Social Security that they are cutting my Social Security in half because of a provision in Obamacare, after being told all my life that Social Security isn't socialism, it's a forced savings plan, now the bastards are taking it.  On that subject I mentioned statins, I don't have insurance so I pay for my drugs, that statin was costing $171 a month, I went to refill it and the price was $661 per month, I asked the pharmacist why the increase?  He said all the drug companies are raising prices to help for the losses they are forced to pay for Medicare, Medical, and Obamacare.  Most of my friends, who are still alive, are leaving overtaxed/over-regulated California going to other states and even other countries to avoid our 55% taxes, meanwhile we read of federal government employees evading billions of dollars in taxes themselves.


----------



## steveray (Mar 26, 2015)

Miller motorsports park in Tooele? Utah outside of Salt Lake had a "Viper Day" or weekend when I was there a few years back for rockcrawling nationals...might be something to look into....

You want to know why your health care costs so much.....

http://www.courant.com/business/connecticut-insurance/hc-cigna-ceo-david-cordani-pay-compensation-20150316-story.html


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2015)

I have experience with American muscle cars including Corvette and Viper.  They are extremely fast....and handle a straight road well.  I used to tear the doors off Corvettes with a Fiat Spyder.

Oh and Conarb I too am a pilot.....well not recently but I've done a few things in airplanes.  Give it up.  It's one thing to pass out sitting in a lawn chair but foolish to do that behind the yoke.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 26, 2015)

> Reminds me of a Florida sunset. The only thing I sometimes miss about living there


RE: #15....................... I miss the fishing right about where the lilies are ;-)


----------

